# Starting to get into this



## farmington (Aug 7, 2014)

Originally wanted to paint the yellow one, probably blue or green, but now I'm thinking of leaving all of the patina and keeping it like it is.  I found the Slik Chik for my wife.  it will be a winter project


----------



## Jack21 (Dec 5, 2014)

I realize this is in an old thread but in case you still check it. I would definitely not repaint that bike. It is a great color and paint isn't bad. Very cool old deluxe you have there. If it were me I would just try to get everything back to original parts. It doesn't look like you're far off. Not too sure from the pics what you have on there for tires etc. what is the serial #? The slik chick looks in great shape too


----------

